# 1929 Rectifier



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

This is an interesting piece. A valve (tube) rectifier from 1929. The rectifier has two inputs. 1. 240V ac and 120V ac.

There are three d.c outputs. 240V-120V-60V.














Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like a big 'ol Thyratron. 

When I was employed as a factory electrician, one of my duties was to repair rectifiers that were swapped out due to the fact that they didn't work. (regular mechanics swapped out rectifiers, and electricians were supposed to fix them if we could). Some of those bigger thyratrons were 600-800 bucks a pop in the early 90's. Wonder if your tube is worth anything?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frank has some of the coolest items in his collection....


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't know about the value of the tube Marc. I just collect stuff and display it. 
Old technology is just so .............*COOL!*



Frank


----------

